# Festplatte über BIOS löschen



## xnq (19. August 2009)

*Festplatte über BIOS löschen*

Guten Abend,

sollangsam reichts mir, hab mein pc umgesiedelt und als ich ihn am neuen platz angeschlossen habe kam nur noch der schwarze bildschirm mit dem abgesicherten modus und windows normal starten.... Habe neben bei xp 
Hmm ja ich kann klicken was ich will er fährt nicht mehr hoch. Dann habe ich mir ein paar tips geholt und habe die xp reingemacht und sie übers bios eingestellt und gestartet. Es hat auch normal funktioniert. War auch normal drinnen, bin darauf hin 4 stunden weggegangen und habe mir nichts gedacht, als ich zu Hause war, sah ich nur ein bluescreen.

So ich gleich wieder am starten mit xp cd, aber jetzt kommt schon beim repariern und treiberaktuallisieren ein bluescreen 

So jetzt ärgt mich der dreck nur noch und will es so schnell wie möglich wieder hinbekommen. Habe ein zocker karriere vor mir =D

hmm achja jetzt wollte ich fragen ob ich einfach meine ganze festplatte über bios löschen kann (z.B. über ein befehl), dass ich einfach xp neu installieren kann was ich hoffe das es funktionert. Möchte einfach nur noch das, dass drecks ding hochfährt. 

Mfg xnq hoffe auf schnlle antwort


----------



## P4D (19. August 2009)

*AW: Festplatte über BIOS löschen*

Du kannst die HDD entweder mit einem Live-Linux formatieren oder halt mit der XP CD...
Kommst du überhaupt ins Installationsmenü oder kommt der Bluescreen vorher?


----------



## dot (19. August 2009)

*AW: Festplatte über BIOS löschen*

Nein, aber du kannst das waehrend der XP Installation machen (Partitionen komplett loeschen und nach Bedarf neu anlegen). Wenn du Bluescreens hast, solltest du die BIOS Einstellungen mal ueberpruefen. Hast du Komponenten ubertaktet? Ist vielleicht der RAM oder je nachdem ein Modul defekt? -> Memtest von einer LiveCD ausprobieren.


----------



## Herbboy (20. August 2009)

*AW: Festplatte über BIOS löschen*

oder vlt. braucht das RAM auch ne höhere spannung?


----------



## xnq (20. August 2009)

ok jungs  also ich bin jetzt nicht der freak. Ich kenn jetzt keine fachbegriffe. Ähmm ... was nun wie übertaktet? wie sollen normal sollche bios einstellungen aussehn?  das kann was werden. Und was ist ein Memtest mit einer LiveCd?

achja hmm hab jetzt nachgeschaut. also ich hab ein overclock werte von 133 wenn man das so sagen kann. Wenn ich die mainboard cd einlege und sie aktiviere hab ich 4 auswahlen: einmal quick format und normal format oder so. Aber ich weiss nicht was er dann von mir will ... eine neue cd einlegen? wo er es raufspeichern kann?


----------



## kenji_91 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Festplatte über BIOS löschen*

stell mal default im bios ein.

falls nichts geht, dann versuch mal eine neue festplatte zu besorgen (ca 64€ 1TB)
und ggf kannst du hier noch deine hardware posten.


----------



## Lexx (20. August 2009)

*AW: Festplatte über BIOS löschen*



xnq schrieb:


> ..hab mein pc umgesiedelt ..



du grobian..  
ein pc ist kein amboss.

hört sich nach unsanfter behandlung an, 
bei der sich vielleicht etwas gelockert hat.

wenn du null ahnung von oc, livecd, memtest und ähnlichen hast,
denke ich du wirst auch nicht übertaktet haben.

dreh mal ab, mach den rechner auf beiden seiten auf, 
und dann einschlaten, und die einzelnen abläufe genau beobachten.
wenns dir neu, unbekannt vorkommt, mach es mehrmals (jeweils nach bluescreen).
berühre nach einiger zeit auch VORSICHTIG ein paar bauteile und "fühle" die temperatur.
wie ein lüfter aussieht weist du.. ?

wenn dir das immer noch nichts sagt, lass einen fachmann ran..


..oO irre, wie alle gleich ihr standard-prozedere in form von ********** ******* abspulen.. :oink:


----------



## xnq (20. August 2009)

*AW: Festplatte über BIOS löschen*

also da ich mal ein größeres netzteil reingemacht habe, war mein pc immer heißer und ich immer beide seiten weg gehabt. Sonst ist er immer abgekakt.


----------



## Lexx (20. August 2009)

*AW: Festplatte über BIOS löschen*

und der rest.. ?

beim herumtippen wird sich dein problem nicht (von alleine) lösen..


----------

